# Fly Spray- what is the best, not just the cheapest.



## MyBoyPuck

My personal favorite is Absorbine. Seems to last a few days before needing to be reapplied. Orange bottle is supposedly sweat proof. I like the black bottle stuff better.


----------



## trailhorserider

I like the Pyranha Wipe N' Spray (in the yellow bottle). I haven't tried every fly spray out there, but of the ones I've tried, this one is the best. 

ValleyVet.biz - Image Detail


----------



## Magaidh

I'd like to know the answer to this question, too! Specifically something that has an effect on deer flies. Nasty ******s.


----------



## MicKey73

I use Mosquito Halt. It's in a black bottle. We don't have any really super nasty flies out here, (AZ) so I don't know how it'd do on them, but we do have super nasty, huge, relentless mosquitos and it keeps them AND flies away for an entire day if it's not rinsed off.


----------



## Dream

I use Tri-Tec 14, but has someone found anything that works better? I've tried others, but this is what I've found works best.


----------



## ThealovesLondon

My favourite is Absorbine Ultrashield. It lasts for 2 to 3 days and it seems to works on everything - even those relentless horse flies. There are a couple downsides though. It's pretty concentrated, so it's not the most pure, natural thing you can put on your horse, and it's pretty expensive.


----------



## Saddlebag

Tried Absorbine RED last year for the first time when the farrier came out. She likes to do the horse out in the open. Flies were bad but a light spraying of this and the horses stood quietly. I was impressed. Best I've seen so far and I've tried a bunch.


----------



## PuddinTang

This is a post I am interested in as well..... In reading the responses, it occurs to me that geography is a factor. I live in NC, where flies are varied and terrible, and some people may be responding from places where flies are not as much of an issue.....but they still see them that way! So, maybe stating where you are located might be helpful. 

We had a Pyranha fly spray system in our old barn (we have moved and will install it when we get our new barn built) and it was all one could ever dream of in terms of fly control. Adjustible, easy to fill, etc.


----------



## kitten_Val

I tried all I could find and this one worked the best for me: Whup-A-Bug Horse Fly Spray - Fly Spray .


----------



## candandy49

I have used $5.95 a quart bottle to $25.00 a quart bottle. I have tried concentrates at $30.00 a gallon. The best fly spray repellant I ever used was a conbination of equal parts of Avon's Skin-So-Soft, Apple Cider Vinegar and water.


----------



## VintageMatch

I like WIPE it's in a green bottle, but not a spray bottle, it's for track horses and it works really good.


----------



## Magaidh

VintageMatch said:


> I like WIPE it's in a green bottle, but not a spray bottle, it's for track horses and it works really good.


I've heard of this, I think. Is this the stuff that you have to wear gloves to apply because it's so strong?


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Depends on what I am trying to keep away.

Gnat and mosquitoes the only thing that works really well is Deep Woods Off.
For general fly stuff I use Pyranha aerosol can. I find it works much better than the other Pyranha.

At home I use fly predators so I do not have to use much fly spray.


----------



## BlckAPHAColt

Well a friend that I used to ride with actually used her own concoction of Citronella, vinegar, and skin so soft and it worked on both humans and horses and even dogs, I use it an my yearling and it is safe and he smells good to


----------



## jwells84

I live on a dairy and the flys seem to get ammune to the sprays,but normallly what i've had work is. the pyrhana(sorry i cant spell tonight)in the yellow bottle, and something called Bug Block it in a purple bottle.i think its by absobotine..this year though im not having any luck, im thinking about the one's you apply down the animals topline,but i havent tried it yet. they are supposed to last for a month or better.


----------



## marinewife1024

I LOVE Repel-X


----------



## rosethorn

I just got a new spray called equisect( I think that's how you spell it). It's all natural and it works better then any other spray I've used in the 7 years I've had my guy. I also like Bite Free in maroon bottle and repel-x. I hate bronco and Zonko. They didn't do a single thing. But my favorite things to do for my guy is 1. Good fly spray 2. Good fly mask(perferably with ear covers) 3. 1 cup of apple cider vinager in my horses feed at night ( and a little garlic for mosquitos). Works like a charm to keep the flys and mosquitos away (atleast in northern Illinois everywhere is diferent choose one that works for your area!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares

In my experience, there are no 'great' fly (or bug) sprays that work as well or as long as advertised depending on the type of insect (flies, bees, mosquitoes, etc). Regardless of the brand, look at the active ingredient(s) to compare...you'll find a wide range of prices even when the active ingredient is the same. Most contain Permethrin, which is an insecticide/repellent. Earth friendly ones typically contain Citronella as a repellent, which is natural and non toxic. ACV is typically in home remedies and does repel a number of bugs as well as sooth stings.
Each of our mares is bothered by a different set of bugs, so we make a general mix of a Permethrin concentrate (cheapest we can find), Cirtonella based concentrate, and ACV to give the best overall effect.


----------



## mtngrl7500

I live in south Mississippi so it gets very buggy. I usually rotate around with different sprays because it's like they get immune to it if I use the same brand over and over. Right now I'm using one I've never used before called Trigger, it's supposed to be sweat and light rain resistant for several days. It seems to work great for the smaller flies, mosquitoes, and gnats but I have to spot reapply for the horse flies, mostly just on the legs and stomach it seems.


----------



## wetrain17

I have never seen any fly spray work for more than 5 minutes. I've sprayed my horses down liberally and within minutes the flies return. I've given up on fly spray. I just use swat on his chest, belly and i'll put some on his ears (only when i ride) He wears a fly mask during the day. It is the ONLY thing that I find works. I"ve wasted a lot of money on fly spray.


----------



## mls

It depends on the horse. Different horses, different chemical makeup in their body. Unfortunately you have to try different brands until you find the one that works for your horse. We have three different brands for our personal horses.

(just like different perfumes for humans)


----------



## Shasta1981

I'm a big fan of Bite Free. It also has SPF in it. I think I might have to try Kitten Val's Whup-A-Bug based on the name alone! Best name for flyspray ever!


----------

